# Fume Hood - How to make



## LeftyTheBandit (Dec 11, 2010)

Reading a few unrelated topics to fume hood fabrication, I found a few hidden gems that contained useful info on materials and techniques on building a fume hood.

This url talks about suggested materials to use in fabrication of a fume hood:
http://tinyurl.com/Fume-Hood-Gem
I will attempt to scan a few other threads to get a good central point for fume hood fabrication.


----------



## Lonnie (Feb 25, 2011)

I realise that this is an old post but figured many in here would have a need for a fume hood . Why fab one when you can buy one thats better with less money and no fabrication . 

I've had one for a long time but it wasn't quite what I wanted or needed ( too big ) I just won another auction last night where I bought 2 fume hoods ( perfect size ) about 36 inch across and two centrifuges . Winning bid $63.00 dollars . 

They are about 300 miles away so cost per item will be approx 50 bucks each when I add in my gas . The two hoods are exactly alike so I figure to take the two and make one real good one and have parts to spare . 

I bought these at gsaauctions.gov a site that auctions government surplus . But theys many auctions I check everyday . Govdeals.com and Publicsurplus.com are a couple more . They all have a section for lab supplys and they sell cheap most times . In the last two years I've bought enough stuff to put a nice lab together for practically nothing . 

Boys your health is worth much more than any metal so having the little things like a fume hood is vital in my modest opinion . I've even seen small scrubbers sell at these auctions . Yea I could kick myself in the rear end for not obtaining one of them . 

Lonnie


----------



## mlgdave (Mar 11, 2011)

thanks for the links!

mlgdave


----------



## old thompson (Mar 14, 2011)

The above link has great information.

I'm curious about hood construction and have a question- Would a polyurethane adhesive such as PL Premium stand up to acids and fumes? 
I have used this stuff for making boats- 

http://www.loctiteproducts.com/p/12/28/pl_ca_prem/overview/Loctite-PL-Premium-Polyurethane-Construction-Adhesive.htm

It probably will not hold up for incineration, but I am not interseted in incineration at this time. Also, has any one here used cement board for lining a fume hood? Still learning- thanks- o.t.


----------

